# new arrivals



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Two baby pygmys a couple nights ago.
Doing well so far.
3 baby commons last night.
Just pulled one so back to the joys of handrearing.
All goes well shell go back to her family when reared.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great news! :2thumb:

will look forward to seeing photos, once you can get them.

Good luck with the handrearing - it's never easy!


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait for pics. Hope all goes well with them all and the hand rearing!


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Is this marmosets?


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats Peter! Was just wondering - is there anything wrong with the baby that you pulled, or is it a struggle for the parents to rear three? I don't know much about marms other than basic care, so I don't know if triplets are common or not. Good luck with the hand rearing in any case!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Yea its marmosets.

Some can rear 3 but most dont.
Can loose all of them as they dont get enough milk.
So better to remove one.
Usually theres a week one and it will fall.
Sometimes you have to pull.
Gives them all a chance.
And we work to it going back with family to learn to be monkey.
Hard work.
But worth it.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Yea its marmosets.


Aw, good luck!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

All are doing well.
Early days with hand rear but shes doing well.
Need mother nature on our side.
But quite confident going by plenty previous times.
Pygmys and ones with parents seem ok as well.
Restless first week.
Relax a bit after that.
Will try and get some pics.
If theres time.lol


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Well another 3 days and nights.
Shes out the woods now.
Looking good and peeing pooing and eating well.
Other week or so then out with family in incubator so she gets used to her family.
Keeping them away till fully weaned can make them scared .
Makes intro easier back for good.
Nice troop and good protective dad.
As i know when had to pull one of the triplets.
Will get pictures up soon.

All sibs with parents are doing good as well.

Watched pygmys leave babies in safe place.
They went about there buisiness and go back for them.
They do it in the wild but wasnt sure about captive.
But now im sure.lol


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

All still doing good.
No pics as yet but will get round to it.
Geoffs gave birth to 2 this morning.
Just other geoffs and goelldi to go and we can relax for a wee while.
Great seeing the last sybling geoffs curious of babies.
But mum in this troop(6) keeps to herself for a wee while.


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

Brill news Peter, well done, you obviously know what your doing. Keep up the good work! :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Wee picture of baby Annabelle
Doing really well and coming along nicelly.
About another week or so and she will be out with rest of troop.
Get her used to them and them too her.
Then when eating ok for herself all going well shell go in with them.
She can then start to learn the skills from the rest of the troop.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Adorable <3

Congratulations, well done :no1: : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Cute wee thing! :flrt:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Yea shes cute but wont stay that way.
Quite a handfull for my wife.
But shes been there so many times.lol
Were just happy when there released back with family.
Although theres always got to be a plan b
Just incase.lol


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Yours and your wife's dedication to these gorgeous animals is really commendable  Warms my heart to see experienced and knowledgeable primate keepers doing things the right way! I'd love some myself in the far, _far_ future, but I don't know if I could ever learn enough to feel "ready".


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Think thats the hardest thing.
Learning to except mother nature.
When shes kind its good.
But when shes not its hard.
Going over all.
Was it me
Did i miss something.
Thats the hard bit.
Sometimes you need to be hard.
But thanks for your kind words.
Dont think well ever stop.
Enclosures have double doors.
Zimmer or wheelchair access.lol
Nearly there already.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Well this Sunday d day
Annabelle will be with her brothers sisters and mum and dad
Her own area where they can see but not touch
Get the troop smells back on her.
Get her used to them.
They are ok with her as shes had short visits
They would take her now
But shes used more to us.
Once shes comfortable
In she goes.
When it goes ok theres nothing like it.
Remaining quite friendly for a while.
Then she will ignore and become part of her family.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Really happy to read this Peter. Congratulations on all your successes here.

Always great to see baby callitrichid pics!


We've had some new arrivals here too. The pygmy troop is going strong with another set of twins earlier this year.

We have recently had a 'pair' of commons come in. I say 'pair' as they are two females - but they seem happy together. I'm not sure if we plan on getting a male yet.

Best news of all though is that the cotton topped tamarins gave birth to twins over the weekend! Keeping everything crossed that they raise these two (they lost the last ones). Plenty of brown rice and brown pasta and a lot of peace and quiet - hopefully they'll be fine!


----------

